# Coastal Maine - Harbor Ridge or Samoset??



## mdurette (Aug 9, 2015)

Would like to do coastal Maine next summer.    I'm going to put in an OGS now with both II and RCI shortly.

Harbor Ridge and Samoset seem to get the highest ratings.   Any pros or cons to either?    I can see Samoset only has limited kitchens.    Not that this is a deal breaker...but we do like to save some cash with a few dinners in room.

We will be traveling with a 10 YO and would want local activities within 1/2 hour drive from resort.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Aug 9, 2015)

I would say Harbor Ridge, but we own there.

Has a full kitchen and you are about 15 minutes away from Acadia National Park and all that it offers. Bar Harbor is about a 20 minute ride with whale watching, sea kayak rentals, and shopping.

There isn't much in the way of activities at HR.


SBtS


----------



## winnipiseogee (Aug 10, 2015)

I second Harbor Ridge but then again I own there as well.  The resort itself is good but being at Acadia National Park really takes the whole Maine coast thing to a new level.     We live about an hour from the Maine coast and its always fun for a day trip - my wife is actually headed to Wells today.  Something about Bar Harbor and the national park just makes a uniquely amazing experience.


----------



## theo (Aug 10, 2015)

mdurette said:


> Would like to do coastal Maine next summer.    I'm going to put in an OGS now with both II and RCI shortly.
> 
> Harbor Ridge and Samoset seem to get the highest ratings.   Any pros or cons to either?    I can see Samoset only has *limited kitchens*.    Not that this is a deal breaker...but we do like to save some cash with a few dinners in room.
> 
> We will be traveling with a 10 YO and would want local activities within 1/2 hour drive from resort.



We are happy owners at Samoset and we have stayed in the past (not as owners) at Harbor Ridge. We *much* prefer Samoset comparing resorts and on-site amenities. 
Not at all sure what "local activities" you would be seeking for a 10 year old; neither area is "amusement park" oriented. Proximity to Acadia National Park (including the carriage trails for safe bicycling) might be a factor swinging you toward Harbor Ridge, as well as the ice cream, shops and other "summer bustle" of nearby Bar Harbor. 

Samoset property (unlike HR) is oceanfront; all timeshare units have some ocean view, but with resort golf course holes in between timeshare buildings and shoreline. 
Samoset has both indoor and outdoor pools, outdoor basketball and tennis court, great fitness center (no additional cost for timeshare owners / occupants to use). 

Frankly, you'll likely find it very difficult to exchange into *either* place during the very high demand summer season. Summer week rental value is sufficiently high in both places that many (most?) owners don't often "deposit for exchange" primo summer weeks of high cash rental value if / when not using such prime weeks themselves.

Regarding *limited kitchens* at Samoset, this really means *only* that directly beneath the (multi-burner, electric) stove top there is a dishwasher instead of an oven. 
There is also a microwave oven and a toaster oven in all Samoset units and a good sized refrigerator. In short, *only* the absence of a full sized oven compartment under the stovetop results in the curious label of "limited kitchen" (not at all "limiting" to us, but YMMV). I can't recall if Harbor Ridge kitchens have dishwashers at all.  

Frankly, I'd jump right on either one if a summer week was offered to you as an exchange; summer weeks are not plentiful as exchanges from RCI *or* II at *either* place.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 10, 2015)

I would also lean towards Harbor Ridge as the Samoset area might not be a youngster's cup of tea. Both are difficult trades in summer, but II does have another area resort in the city of Ellsworth- Acadia Village which seems to be easier to trade into. It doesn't have the view of Harbor Ridge, but is just about as close to the park.


----------



## theo (Aug 10, 2015)

tonyg said:


> I would also lean towards Harbor Ridge as the Samoset area might not be a youngster's cup of tea. Both are difficult trades in summer, but II does have another area resort in the city of Ellsworth- Acadia Village which seems to be easier to trade into. It doesn't have the view of Harbor Ridge, but is just about as close to the park.



Tony: I know that Acadia Village Resort historically was only II-affiliated. Just curious --- is that still the case, or is AVR now dual affiliated (i.e., with RCI too)?


----------



## Polly Metallic (Aug 10, 2015)

I just checked the directory and Acadia Village Resort is not in RCI. We're headed there in a couple weeks. We've never been to Maine so we're really looking forward to this exchange.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 10, 2015)

Oceanfront summer in New England, not easy exchange. Owners either use or rent. Probably a better bet than exchanging, is renting from an owner.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 10, 2015)

e.bram said:


> Oceanfront summer in New England, not easy exchange. Owners either use or rent. Probably a better bet than exchanging, is renting from an owner.




Thanks all for the replies so far.   I'm just going to put in an OGS for both and with both RCI and II and see what happens.   This is our "drive vacation" for the summer.   If it doesn't happen, no big deal.   We will certainly find something to do with ourselves!

But..just won't know until I try


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 10, 2015)

I exchanged for a week at Harbor Ridge a few years ago...I put in an OGS about a year ahead of time.  It took about 8 months to match, but we got a June week and had a wonderful time.  So it is possible!


----------



## tonyg (Aug 10, 2015)

theo said:


> Tony: I know that Acadia Village Resort historically was only II-affiliated. Just curious --- is that still the case, or is AVR now dual affiliated (i.e., with RCI too)?



There was talk a few years ago of going with dual affiliation, but they never did and I think the idea is dead now.


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 13, 2015)

I've not been to Harbor Ridge, but we stayed at Samoset in April.  Dead, dead, dead time of year!  (I had my four kids...18, twins who are 11, and a 9 yr old) with us.  We had a BLAST.  Admittedly...my kids are very easily entertained.  There were craft activities and movies that the three younger ones enjoyed that were free.  The indoor pool was amazing, and the outdoor one looked fun.  We hiked Mt. Battie.  We had hamburgers at Owls Head General Store and went to the Transportation museum.  We did not get to the Farnsworth...hoping to be able to go there another time.  They are asking when we might be able to head back.  There are only 11 2 br units...so it's hard...but I'll cross my fingers!  We planned for the "no oven" issue, and didn't find it to be a problem.  The views across the golf course are awe-inspiring.  Maine in the summer is a special place.  Good luck getting an exchange into one of these spots!


----------



## theo (Aug 14, 2015)

*Ayuh!*



missyrcrews said:


> <snip> Maine in the summer is a special place. <snip>



A biased person might actually be inclined to say that Maine in *any* season is a special place. 

That being said however, I'll admit that we now try to escape as much of the *winter* flavor of "special" as possible.


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 14, 2015)

*Love the 207 all year long!*



theo said:


> A biased person might actually be inclined to say that Maine in *any* season is a special place.
> 
> That being said however, I'll admit that we now try to escape as much of the *winter* flavor of "special" as possible.



I'm a transplant to Maine from Missouri.  My husband was stationed at BNAS, and we just stayed when he got out of the Navy.  I've been there more than half my life at this point.  Love it all year long!  (We are in SE Missouri this week visiting my folks.  Leaving tomorrow...can't wait to get back to salty air and pine trees!)


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 14, 2015)

You might want to add Ogunquit to your list. InnSeason and Hillcrest are two timeshares which spring to mind.

Charming, scenic, with lots of things to do. Can be a bit crowded "downtown" or you can just gaze out at the ocean sitting on Perkins Cove.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g40790-d105498-Reviews-Perkins_Cove-Ogunquit_Maine.html

I love Maine, coastal Maine, in particular.




0


----------



## RFW (Aug 14, 2015)

tonyg said:


> Both are difficult trades in summer, but II does have another area resort in the city of Ellsworth- Acadia Village which seems to be easier to trade into.



This is the first summer in 25+ years that we did not spend time in Maine (we rented our Harbor Ridge unit). 

I second the suggestion to consider Acadia Village. While the area has changed over the years, before we were able to pick up resales at Harbor Ridge, we were able to get trades into Acadia Village 2 or 3 times in July/August. A little more of a daily commute to the Park and attractions, etc. but no big deal. 

The only exchange we ever got to Harbor Ridge was in the first week of June. Still beautiful, but we found that some area attractions and restaurants outside of Bar Harbor were not open until late June (and it was still a bit chilly...at least for my in-laws from Florida). I don't know if this is still true, since that was 10ish years ago. 

Prior to becoming owners at Harbor Ridge, if we did not get an exchange we  rented from owners.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 14, 2015)

We go to the area in the beginning of June just about every year. Lately just about everything is up and running by then, There was a time when Labor Day was the end of the tourist season and everything began to shut down, but now things are busy until the end of the leaf season in early October. Southwest Harbor has been a mess the past 2 or 3 years with road construction. I'm not sure if they are done yet or if this is over. I'll find out when I go in September.


----------



## theo (Aug 14, 2015)

tonyg said:


> There was a time when Labor Day was the end of the tourist season and everything began to shut down, but now things are busy until the end of the leaf season in early October.



Yes indeed, it seems almost as though "Columbus Day is the new Labor Day" for many seasonal places' target closing date, at least in mid-coast Maine. 
I can't speak knowledgeably about further "downeast" near Acadia (i.e., Ellsworth, Bar Harbor, Southwest Harbor), but it sounds similar there from your description.

In Camden Harbor (just "north" on Route 1 from Rockport, the town in which Samoset is located), day sails on the smaller charter sailboats are still available right up to Columbus Day (and some even just a bit beyond), although the larger schooners  (a.k.a. "windjammers") are generally either already gone or preparing to depart for warmer climes or, if "hauling out" to remain over the winter, commencing the lengthy, dreaded and labor intensive projects of "winterization". 

At Samoset, the "zero entry" outdoor pool gets closed up _very_ shortly after Labor Day --- but the indoor pool and fitness center certainly remain open and accessible.

In southern coastal Maine, towns like Ogunquit and Kennebunkport have even undertaken active efforts in recent years to generate *winter* activity by promoting "Christmas by the Sea". I have no  idea to what extent those relatively recent promotional efforts have been successful in creating more off-season tourism.


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 14, 2015)

We've just returned from a week at the Samoset.  About that limited kitchen -- we were delighted to find a convection oven on the counter!  The kitchen area is very small but surprisingly well-equipped.  We were able to cook and enjoy many meals in the villa.

We were quite surprised to find just three BBQ grills for 72 units and even more surprised that only one of the three worked each day!  We reported the grill issue to the front desk staff who were very apologetic but not very helpful.  It was comical actually.  Each day just one grill was operable, but it was never the same one. :rofl: So the convection oven came in handy.

Haven't been to Harbor Ridge, so can't comment on that.  It's on our to-do list for sure and can't imagine that a 10 year old wouldn't love it there!


----------



## chapjim (Aug 14, 2015)

Most of the posters in this string are from the north-east so this won't apply to them.

We went to Samoset a year ago from Northern Virginia on a Friday-Friday exchange.   Loved the resort and the Maine coast but . . .

NEVER AGAIN will I take any Friday-Friday reservation in New England.  Getting through or around NYC on two consecutive Fridays was simply too much.  I-95 between DC and NYC was bad enough but getting around and away from NYC was awful.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 14, 2015)

chapjim said:


> Most of the posters in this string are from the north-east so this won't apply to them.
> 
> We went to Samoset a year ago from Northern Virginia on a Friday-Friday exchange.   Loved the resort and the Maine coast but . . .
> 
> NEVER AGAIN will I take any Friday-Friday reservation in New England.  Getting through or around NYC on two consecutive Fridays was simply too much.  I-95 between DC and NYC was bad enough but getting around and away from NYC was awful.



I feel the same way about going to Williamsburg and Virginia Beach....dealing with Washington DC traffic is a bear...you just have to plan accordingly.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a Sat check-in next June at Samoset. We hope to fly into Boston on Fri night, then drive up the coast Sat morning. Hope the traffic won't be too bad.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 14, 2015)

LisaH said:


> I have a Sat check-in next June at Samoset. We hope to fly into Boston on Fri night, then drive up the coast Sat morning. Hope the traffic won't be too bad.


From the Boston area you will be fine. It is the DC/NYC corridor that is difficult.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 15, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> From the Boston area you will be fine. It is the DC/NYC corridor that is difficult.



Ditto....it should be an easy commute for you!   The only thing will be Laconia Bike week that typically falls in mid June.   If this happens to be the Saturday you drive out of Boston, there will be more bikers.   But, it will only be a short distance as they will head into NH and you will head into ME.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 15, 2015)

Coming up from the Boston area, we were stuck in traffic at the Portsmouth, N.H. rotary for about 1.5 hours on our last trip up a few weeks ago. It was not due to an accident, but construction. 

We decided to get onto Rte 1 for a while and enjoyed it. Stopped for a great lobster roll in the Cape Neddick area and then took the slower road,, 1A and the Shore Rd up & through York and Ogunquit. Loved it.

This is time-consuming, but relaxing.


-


----------



## Polly Metallic (Aug 15, 2015)

We plan to stay overnight next Friday in Manchester NH to visit my sister, and we'll leave before noon to reach Acadia Village Resort. Does anyone know offhand if the major routes betwen Manchester NH and Ellsworth Maine are likely to be congested on Saturday morning?


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 15, 2015)

*Better than Friday!*



Polly Metallic said:


> We plan to stay overnight next Friday in Manchester NH to visit my sister, and we'll leave before noon to reach Acadia Village Resort. Does anyone know offhand if the major routes betwen Manchester NH and Ellsworth Maine are likely to be congested on Saturday morning?



You'll likely be fine until you hit Wiscasset...there is always traffic getting over the bridge on the Sheepscot in the summer.  Not sure about north of there...but it will be better than a Friday afternoon, that's for certain!


----------



## tonyg (Aug 15, 2015)

Take the Maine turnpike to Augusta and then rt. 3 and that all the way to Belfast and the rt. 1 to Ellsworth or stay on the turnpike to Bangor exiting on 395 and then to rt. 1a. 
Just follow the directional signs to Bar Harbor if they don't say Ellsworth. The rt.3 way is shorter in length, but the Bangor to rt.1 way is faster.

The coastal route is way too time consuming and I've only done it once.


----------



## amycurl (Aug 15, 2015)

The road construction in SW Harbor has been suspended for July and Aug this year and last...the construction on Rt 3 in Bar Harbor will begin next year. We've been on MDI for the last ten days...amazing weather, but stopped by HR to use the hot tub one day, and saw some guests picking wild blueberries by the entrance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Polly Metallic (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the advice on routes and traffic!


----------



## RFW (Aug 16, 2015)

Polly Metallic said:


> We plan to stay overnight next Friday in Manchester NH to visit my sister, and we'll leave before noon to reach Acadia Village Resort. Does anyone know offhand if the major routes betwen Manchester NH and Ellsworth Maine are likely to be congested on Saturday morning?



We have not driven directly from Long Island to Southwest Harbor in many years, and only did the full coastal drive once. Too much of a grind to be called a vacation. We often stop overnight in the Tewkesbury/Lawrence MA area to break up the drive, making the trip in two day 4 1/2-5 hr legs, rather than one 9-10 hr trek. As mentioned above, we either take the turnpike to Augusta, then to Belfast and route 1 to Ellsworth or stay on the turnpike to Bangor. Unless there are construction delays along the way, we have never had a problem, whether on a Saturday or Sunday morning.  

We often stop in Belfast for lunch. There are a number of nice places for lunch. www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g40508-Belfast_Maine.html#EATERY_OVERVIEW_BOX


----------



## Polly Metallic (Aug 30, 2015)

Back from Acadia Village and just finished my review of the resort, which should appear soon. 

We drove over to Harbor Ridge to see what it looked like. Much nicer looking buildings and grounds than Acadia Village, and of course it's nice to be on MDI, but there wasn't much view there. Water views were very distant. 

We didn't run into any construction on MDI and on the whole, the entire drive to and from Maine wasn't too bad. Very long, though, at about 10 1/2 hours, but it was a fairly easy drive.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 2, 2015)

That is pretty good time. It usually takes us about 7-1/2 to 8 hours for tne NY-CT border.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 19, 2015)

Just got back from the area and the construction on SW Harbor is done. It was a very warm September week in Maine.


----------



## tonyg (Sep 19, 2015)

While in the area we stopped at the Jordan Pond House for lunch. It was a total disaster- service, food, seating, etc.. We haven't eaten there since new management took over 2 or 3 years ago and nothing compares favorably to the old management experience. I highly recommend anyone considering it to change their mind. It is off my list of places to eat.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, the new concessionaire at JPH is based in the desert southwest and is a disaster. No locals go there now. The old company, Acadia Corp, has taken over the management of the Asticou Inn, the huge old historic hotel in Northeast Harbor. Same excellent service, popovers, and lobster stew as they offered at JPH. And lunch on their veranda has amazing views over the harbor! Definitely a worthy substitute, and the crowds haven't found it yet ( although it will fill for lunch and tea; reservations recommended.) plus--you can now get the food, view, and service for breakfast or brunch! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

